# Sticky: 2009 Western Reserve Walleye Association Schedule



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

*WRWA - Western Reserve Walleye Association Announces 2009 Schedule​*
The Western Reserve Walleye Association is proud to present our 2009 Walleye Tournament Circuit Schedule. 

*COMPETE TO WIN A SHARE OF OVER $30,000 IN CASH AND PRIZES*

*Tournament Dates/Locations are as follows:*

April 19  Indian Lake  Lakeview Ramp
May 24  Berlin Lake  Bonner Rd. Ramp
June 14  Mosquito Lake  State Park Ramp
June 27  WRWA/WBSA Migration Open  Lake Erie/Geneva State Park
July 12  CJ Brown Reservoir  Buck Creek Ramp
August 15  Central Basin Classic Open  Lake Erie/Ashtabula  ARU
September 26 & 27  WRWA Championship (Day 1)  Indian Lake
WRWA Championship (Day 2)  Alum Creek Reservoir

The Western Reserve Walleye Association is a non profit organization run by fishermen for fishermen. We are dedicated to the promotion of walleye fishing "know how", and at the same time to the protection and proliferation of this wonderful resource.

2009 promises to be our most exciting and action packed season yet! With a total of 7 tournaments scheduled, including our traditional 2 day/2 lakes Championship, the Annual Migration Open, and the addition of the 1st Annual Central Basin Classic, our schedule for 2009 will provide fun, education and the thrill of competition to walleye anglers throughout the state! 

Please review our website at www.wrwaohio.com for complete information, rules, entry applications up-to-date announcements and information on our sponsors.


----------



## Trapper (Dec 15, 2004)

Great circuit with a bunch of good anglers in it. Each year they pick new lakes throughout the state at different times of the year to challenge the competitors. 

If you are want to learn more about an inland lake, these guys will share their techniques at the weigh in's. They also hold a tournament in conjunction with the LEWT up at Lake Erie, and these guys even hold their own on the big lake.

If you want a challenge, this is the circuit to fish with a big payout for a small entry.

Trapper


----------



## Burky (Apr 18, 2004)

Great circuit, my partner and I have fished these tournaments for 3 years. I encourage anyone that wants to learn to fish different lakes, at different times and in any conditions this is by far the best way to learn.
Very nice bunch of guys too. Very willing to share there knowledge.


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

This circuit has been around close to 10 years and still going strong, it is nice to go to different lakes and try to figure out new programs and meet new fisherman. I got to say thanks to the guys who donate so much of their time all year to make this circuit happen. The biggest complaint about the WRWA from other clubs was that we didnt travel, well we have about half the schedule down south so hopefully we will get some new teams. Good fishing, sammy cappelli


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

Great News! *The Western Reserve Walleye Association has extended the entry deadline for the Indian Lake Qualifier to 4/12.* You can avoid the $25 late entry fee by getting in your applications and payment by April 12th. Applications, rules, and complete info. are available at www.wrwaohio.com.

*Come fish the WRWA and compete to win a share of over $30,000 in cash and prizes!​*
*Ohio's Premier Walleye Tournament Circuit​*


----------



## Trapper (Dec 15, 2004)

Looks like you guys will have decent weather for prefishing. Heard the bite is getting better. Good luck everyone.
Trapper


----------



## Trapper (Dec 15, 2004)

Weigh in starts at 3:00pm at Lakeview. Should be some real good baskets coming in as I heard the bite is pretty good right now and the weather may hold off until later this afternoon. I'll go out on a limb and say 17 to win.
Trapper


----------



## Trapper (Dec 15, 2004)

Great job guys. Sounded like the weather moved in earlier than expected and you guys still managed good baskets.

Indian Results

1McKenna- Larry 5 12.96
2Bradway- Hawley 5 12.32
3Jackson-Jackson 5 11.48
4Christ-Burris 5 11.12
5Hovance-Calvert 5 9.96
6Burkholder-Erb 5 9.84
7Stalling-Stalling 5 9.80
8Sands-Sands 5 9/06
9Capelli-Defibaugh 5 9.0
10Weaver-Weaver 5 8.06
11 BAYLOR - BOOHER 5 7.74 
12 LANDSBERGER 5 7.28 
13 KEMPER - HELTON 4 6.40 
14 SACKSTETTER - SACKSTETTER 5 6.30 
15 SIEMBOR - WHITLATCH 5 5.96 
16 KERR - DAVIES 3 5.74 
17 DEAN - DEAN 3 4.88 
18 CSIZMADIA - CENTOFANTI 3 3.26 
19 WOLF - MAYBERRY 2 2.32 
20 NEUBECKER - NEUBECKER 0 0.00 
20 ALLSHOUSE-WHITELEATHER 0 0.00 
20 WILLIAMS - WILLIAMS 0 0.00 
20 HULL - BARTOLONE 0 0.00 

Next up is Berlin lake on May 24th. You can still get in on the two day championship if you fish Berlin, Mosquito, and CJ Brown.


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

jcfishing said:


> *WRWA - Western Reserve Walleye Association Announces 2009 Schedule​*
> The Western Reserve Walleye Association is proud to present our 2009 Walleye Tournament Circuit Schedule.
> 
> *COMPETE TO WIN A SHARE OF OVER $30,000 IN CASH AND PRIZES*
> ...


Next up is Berlin lake on May 24th. You can still get in on the two day championship if you fish Berlin, Mosquito, and CJ Brown.


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

The WRWA is hosting an open walleye tournament August 15th out of
Ashtabula - ARU Marina Ramp. This is a two angler team per boat event. Visit www.wrwaohio.com or e-mail [email protected] for details.


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

This should be a great tournament the WRWA puts on a good tournament, see you there!


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

Due to unforseen circumstances and a low level of interest the *Open Walleye Tournament that was scheduled on 8/15/09 out of ARU in Ashtabula has been cancelled.*

We understand the expense and time commitment involved with tournament fishing and rather than dissapoint the dedicated walleye tournament angler with a low particpiation/payout tournament, the WRWA has decided that it was best to cancel the event. 

*If you have sent in an entry you will receive a prompt and complete refund. *

The WRWA, it's officers and members sincerely appologize for any inconvenience. We appreciate your interest and we look forward to your continued interest in future tournaments.

Let's hope that the economy and the other factors that are taking their toll on all of us improve so that we can look forward to our sport returning to the particpation levels that we all expect.

Please e-mail any questions or concerns to [email protected]


----------

